# Ticket time bull#@$%



## llamabox (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm sure this has been brought up before but I just wanted to vent. I don't need someone standing on the other side of my window reminding me of my times. You don't need to count me down, you know how many timers and clocks we have sitting right in front of us. We know how long it is taking.

I work in a corporate store so we have pretty strict guidelines. Our manual and training software say we should be achieving 12 minute ticket times. My GM says it is actually 10 minutes. This gives the server a minute to take the order and a minute to deliver it. At the end of our shift the GM likes to bring me a print out of the shifts "long" tickets. So why are the 10 minute tickets on this list. I thought we were allowed 10 minutes.

What about the times when you have a party of 10 one of 7 and four 4 tops and you are the only cook one the line. At my location only 1 manager is trained on the line and none of the rest of the back of the house staff are cross trained on the line. When I asked my GM about these circumstances he says, "corporate isn't concerned with reasons, they just look at the bottom line." But in my opinion as a GM he should be concerned with these issues.

Guess that's why this company has a 90+% turnover rate.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Ticket times mandated by corporate is a joke.

Reality almost always gets in the way.

I fully respect where manglement is coming from, however misguided they may be.

The food takes as long as it takes to cook.

The more people, the more food, the longer the ticket time.

Dear manager.....you can take that ticket and use it to w___ you a__.


----------



## hophound (Aug 14, 2010)

sounds like a corporate restaurant where i used to work.  whether it was lunch time on tuesday or 8:00pm  on valentines day (college town), the ticket had to be out in a certain amount of time, usually 20 min for the whole party, regardless of the number of people in that party. If it was an appetizer, 10 min. regardless of how many tickets were in front of it.  Not to mention the tickets came in by station so that if you were on pantry you had no clue what other grill items your fried everything dinner was going with. fried mozz with a well done ribeye, came in at the same time, one sits in the window for 17 minutes while the manager running expo complains that the steak is taking too long... no wonder all the employees hate their job..glad i finally got out of that place and moved on to a well run kitchen.  hope your time there is limited as well


----------



## llamabox (Aug 21, 2010)

Well I had replied to a post in another thread about being able to transfer my skills to a more professional type of setting, but it hasn't received a reply. Maybe I will start my own thread on the topic.


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

I work in a corporate store too and our head office mandated ticket times are also 12 minutes but they seem to be a little flexible (at least our field consultant is with us) when it comes to weekends as she knows that Sundays when it gets going there is no way we can keep to 12 minutes.. we try but at some point over the day we end up with 20 minute chits and there is nothing we can do.  Either one of the owners or the FOH manager does expo on their side of the window so they see firsthand that we are busy and leave us alone.  That just said if I am calling board and I am seeing a cook taking his/her time with orders I have absolutely no problem telling them to pick up the pace as our chits are running too long.

I take corporate with a grain of salt now, especially after my experience a few weeks ago with a trainer who saw me go under on fruits and did nothing to help me get myself out of the jungle.


----------



## sabbah (Jun 2, 2009)

Don't you have some menu items that take longer than 10 minutes too cook? A well done steak? 

You should quit. (Get a job in a different place first though.) That sounds horrid.


----------

